# An adult content writer's lack of credibility... my woes



## FoxyMcCloud (Apr 1, 2009)

Before I begin this topic, I'd just like to ask people not to judge me based on my interests here... sexual or otherwise.  I'm hoping to reach out to people who understand my plight, rather than dismiss me simply because I'm one of 'those' writers.

That being said, I'd like to rant a little.

When I began posting on FA some two or three months ago I had a small collection of stories.  An innocent story or two, a tame human to anthro wolf transformation, a human to rubber bull transformation, and an X-rated version of the same human to rubber bull transformation.  I took a break from FA, and the X-rated story is the only one with a large amount of views, favourites... the tame version has maybe a sixth of the hits, and I surmise that's only out of curiousity for those who actually enjoyed the story for what it was, and not just skipping ahead to the sexy parts.

I began writing again, but I've only done a few X-rated things once again; each thing I've posted has already gained more views over the mild content I posted months in advance.  As a writer that thoroughly strives in giving the reader an vivid mental image of the tale I'm trying to tell, I find myself discouraged that people only come for the X-rated content.

Granted, I did set myself up for it.  And I did write the X-rated stories specifically with friends in mind.  But... I'd like to actually have some credibility in the writing community.  I feel as though I have none, despite taking the time and effort to write out detailed sexual fantasies with character-driven stories to go along with them.  I don't just leap into a sex scene; I sit, plan, and plot out exactly how and why this takes place, what the characters' emotions are towards one another, and how they'll feel afterwards.

I suppose my fault is that I don't post enough tame things in the same respect that I'd enjoy... that being character-driven stories that have a substantial plot.  I presented an idea to a friend that I had about a story series with an ensemble cast, and he said that he probably wouldn't read it; that kind of hurt, and I think he'd read it anyway because I wrote it, but I know he'd feel obligated simply because of our relationship... he wouldn't want to read it.

I keep seeing so many amazing writers around here, and yet I feel so dwarfed in comparison, because I'm writing smut upon my friends' request.

Anyway, I just needed to get that off my chest, and I hope people understand.  I love writing X-rated stories just as much as I enjoy writing simple everyday storylines, but I feel trapped in this expectation that I'll always write sexy stories.

*sigh* Thanks for listening, and... if you bash me, I probably deserve it.


----------



## foozzzball (Apr 1, 2009)

YOU HORRIBLE PERVERT!

*Spit, evil eye, sign of cross.*


I would reccomend a pen name/alternate identity to write under, if you want to see how your material does without the 'stigma' on it.

Also, keep in mind that what you're really saying is - when we remove the whole taboo subject of sex - that you are feeling wedged into the niche you have been writing in. 

And it's probably a good thing to get out of that niche. You have to write - and read - very broadly if you want to write things that are worthwhile. Feel free to go exploring in strange lands of character development and relationships where there is no sexual tension whatsoever. If anything, feel pressured to write outside of the niche you've been working in.

Just because your current audience has a very limited focus on this given niche doesn't mean you can't find a new audience.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there some reason you feel beholden to these friends of yours?  Surely you have things in common other than that they like your pornographic writing.  I'm just wondering if, since it bothers you so much and since you'd like to branch out, you could just tell them that you're stopping the x-rated stuff for a while and trying other things.
But really, you shouldn't be surprised that porn is getting the most views in your gallery.  It's essentially the same for all kinds of art on the site, in everybody's galleries.  You can draw the worst porn in the world, and it'll probably still get at least 1000 views in two days.  I mean... that's just the way it works here.
So why don't you try doing the Thursday Prompt a few times.  Your views will go up; I can almost guarantee it.
And maybe don't worry about views so much once you do get to writing other material.  You won't get very many.  I think my top for a piece of writing is around 40 or 50, and I've been here for a while.  Most of the time, people do just come for the x-rated content, but there's a small audience out there that doesn't.  If you can get their interest, you're successful.


----------



## duroc (Apr 1, 2009)

For some reason, I'm thinking this thread is heading down the same direction as the previous thread, should I even write anymore.   We got into the discussion of why a person should write, and that might cover some issues here.  

As MLR said, people are going to look at porn more often.   That just seems to be a given, so even though most of us would like more people reading and viewing our work, I believe we've come to the conclusion we shouldn't use views as a gauge for how we're doing.   Because as a writer(and especially a non-adult writer) you aren't going to get a lot of attention, if that's in fact what you're looking for.   But there are things you can do _for yourself_ to help your situation.

First off, patient seems to be a big key for any writer.   Second, you have to hone your craft and do everything you can to become a better writer; and there's tons of information here in the forums to help.  Or join a group like MLR mentioned above. Poetigress' Thursday Prompt is a great place to practice, learn, and can give you some added motivation.  Another things that help is to read and comment on other people's work.  It'll help you grow as a writer, and your fellow writers are much more inclined to reciprocate.

Credibility will come, but it's going to depend on how much effort you're willing to put out.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2009)

With respect to the porn gets more views/how many views I get, the number of views makes no difference. You get +1 even if the reader gets 5 words in then closes it. You need to be paying attention to favourites or comments.

Or not. What will be will be.

You could preface it with "CAUTION: CONTAINS HOT SEX ACTION", and write a fight sequence between a man and woman in a greenhouse. It's still _technically_ accurate.


----------



## wendyw (Apr 2, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> I would reccomend a pen name/alternate identity to write under, if you want to see how your material does without the 'stigma' on it.



I agree with this. Not many people can seem to get on with doing both sexual material and non-sexual stuff and most of those seem to be well established with the non-sexual work first. I know a few people who have pen names they don't like to give out for other kinds of work, often fan fiction but I wouldn't be surprised if some of it was more adult material.


----------



## Shino (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want recognition for a non-X story, you're posting in the wrong place. I've never even written a X-story, and the two non-x stories that I've posted on FA were overrun by yiff stories in a matter of minutes. The ugly truth is that most people come to the writing section of the FA database to read yiff. I have yet to find a suitable place to post my stories without that huge shadow looming over it.

Join the club, we've got jackets. (Shameless movie quote)


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 4, 2009)

There are a good number of people on FA who like reading non-adult works, and they are rather easy to spot but hard to find. As people have said, they are buried by the popularity of adult works and hidden even more so just being writers. Really, just write what you want and don't concern yourself with what demographic comes by to read.


----------

